# Foster Dog - Possibly in heat?



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

I fostered a dog from animal control over the holidays to see if she would work out in our family. She is an amazingly sweet dog; however, she was attacked by two female dogs this week (and from what I observed did nothing to provoke these attacks). Every time the door was open she would try to run out and she also paced the fence perimeter looking for a way out. Last night we noticed a fishy smell around her. She looks as if she recently had puppies, but then animal control did a feel test and thought she may be spayed. I'm wondering if the above description sounds like she may be in heat instead of being spayed. She is very submissive towards me and will roll over to expose her belly. She is very much in love with my fiances. Would love to hear your onion; we have to take her back today with our decision.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

put this in the wrong section.


----------

